# Irish vs. English



## up in smoke (Mar 22, 2007)

This is the transcript of the ACTUAL radio conversation between the British and the Irish, off the coast of Kerry in October 1998.   Radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations 10-10-01: 

    IRISH:   Please divert your course 15 degrees to the South, to avoid a collision.

    BRITISH:   Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees to the North, to avoid a collision.

    IRISH:   Negative. You will have to divert your course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.

    BRITISH:   This is the Captain of a British navy ship. I say again, divert YOUR course.

    IRISH:   Negative. I say again, You will have to divert YOUR course.

    BRITISH:   THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER HMS BRITANNIA!  THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE BRITISH        ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS, AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS.   I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, I SAY AGAIN, THAT IS 15 DEGREES 
NORTH, OR COUNTER-MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE 
THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP.

    IRISH:   We are a lighthouse. Your call.


----------



## guido (Mar 22, 2007)

HA! Been a while since I heard that. 
I need to find the transcript of the conversation with the tower at Heathrow... funny funny stuff....


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 22, 2007)

Lol!!  :) :) :)


----------



## meowey (Mar 22, 2007)

LMAO!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL....LOL...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 22, 2007)

I love it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

That's funny.
I don't about Irish, but English definitely works best on the billiards table.


----------

